# Makita Track Saw and Dewalt DWS5031 Router Adapter



## gvales (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok. Been looking around for a couple of days now for info. I splurged on a Makita Track saw and Makita track (Makita track because it uses the Makita locking system when the saw is on the bevel so it won't tip).

Now...

1. Is the Dewalt DWS5031 Router adapter able to be used on the Makita track?

2. What routers (specific models) does the DWS5031 support?

3. What routers does the Makita 194579-2 Router Guide Rail Adapter support?

4. Does anyone have some experience they can share with these to adapters on Makita track?

I liked the Dewalt one better due to it looks like it can be locked in place. 

Thanks!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Gary.


----------

